# Looking @ TT bikes



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Super Dave,
I've started looking at TT bikes again and need some info on the ttr3 wheels on the B14. Trying to decide between the S22, B16(rode) or B14.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

So, looks like B14. Dave, any info on the ttr3 wheels? I'll be calling Ralph tomorrow to place my order for one if they are in stock.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> So, looks like B14. Dave, any info on the ttr3 wheels? I'll be calling Ralph tomorrow to place my order for one if they are in stock.


Zach -- you do bikes right. You realize you'll have to bring back the "I ride Felt bicycles" signature again.... :aureola:


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> So, looks like B14. Dave, any info on the ttr3 wheels? I'll be calling Ralph tomorrow to place my order for one if they are in stock.


Zach, sorry for the delay, I'm travelling in Asia, no internet in PRC. What exactly are you interested in on the TTR3 wheels on the B14?

There are a few dozen testimonies posted on ST as well as TNO. The wheels are designed to be bombproof training and entry level race wheels with a true aerodynamic advantage over anything else in their price range. You'd need to go carbon (and/or spend $$$$) to get more aero.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave,
Called Ralph and left a message. Same as usual there. Is there anyone else that I can call before closing time today to get this order placed. What I am really needing is a weight on them. However, if you can tell me if there are any differences between the hubs of the Di2 bike ttr3 wheels and the hubs on the ttr3 wheels from the B14 I can get just the weights on my own if they are the same. Reason being is I am planning on switching the wheels between my the B14 and my F.

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> Called Ralph and left a message. Same as usual there. Is there anyone else that I can call before closing time today to get this order placed. What I am really needing is a weight on them. However, if you can tell me if there are any differences between the hubs of the Di2 bike ttr3 wheels and the hubs on the ttr3 wheels from the B14 I can get just the weights on my own if they are the same. Reason being is I am planning on switching the wheels between my the B14 and my F.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zach


When it says, "for immediate assistance, hit the # key or * key" or whatever it is, do that. I wish I could help you but I'm in Taiwan. You can hit 4464 in the future though if you can't wait for a reply from me here and I'm in the office.

The weight for the TTR3 wheels is ~2100g on the B14. They use different hubs/spokes that the TTR3 wheels on the B10 and 12.

Low weight was not the primary goal for these wheels.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> When it says, "for immediate assistance, hit the # key or * key" or whatever it is, do that. I wish I could help you but I'm in Taiwan. You can hit 4464 in the future though if you can't wait for a reply from me here and I'm in the office.
> 
> The weight for the TTR3 wheels is ~2100g on the B14. They use different hubs/spokes that the TTR3 wheels on the B10 and 12.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dave. Anyone in the office saturdays? 

Weight isnt an issue as they'll be for training but just wanted the info for my knowledge. Any idea on the rim weight itself?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Thanks Dave. Anyone in the office saturdays?
> 
> Weight isnt an issue as they'll be for training but just wanted the info for my knowledge. Any idea on the rim weight itself?


I don't think anyone is in our NY sales office on Saturdays, but it is possible. I think you can place orders online with our B2B site, right?

Rims are 550g +/-3% anodized blank. We've painted or polished them which changes the weightt and a 18H front is a couple grams heavier than say a 28H rear...

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I don't think anyone is in our NY sales office on Saturdays, but it is possible. I think you can place orders online with our B2B site, right?
> 
> Rims are 550g +/-3% anodized blank. We've painted or polished them which changes the weightt and a 18H front is a couple grams heavier than say a 28H rear...
> 
> -SD


Im not sure if Paul's got it set-up, I'll find out tomorrow when I go in. I don't usually do the computer work, just wrench and make some calls. Does b2b account for EP? PM the details if needed.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Im not sure if Paul's got it set-up, I'll find out tomorrow when I go in. I don't usually do the computer work, just wrench and make some calls. Does b2b account for EP? PM the details if needed.


I'm not exactly certain. I'm afraid I work on the product side, not for the USA distributor. I'm based in CA, the sales department is in NY. Give them a call on Monday. The warehouse doesn't open until then anyhow.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Alright, 1 B14 in size 54 has been ordered. Just gotta fax in my pre-approved EP form tomorrow and its on its way. Thanks Ralph.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Alright, 1 B14 in size 54 has been ordered. Just gotta fax in my pre-approved EP form tomorrow and its on its way. Thanks Ralph.


please size the extensions and cable housing. I've left them basically uncut so they'll fit every possible type of ride on every possible size of bike. Most consumers end up cutting 40-90mm off the extensions and the same or a bit more from the housing.

Put those Dura-Ace bits on your road bike. Aero doesn't care what kind of derailleur you have, I know you're a weight junkie on the F5. That's ~100g worth of f&r derailleurs.

Enjoy and post pix.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> please size the extensions and cable housing. I've left them basically uncut so they'll fit every possible type of ride on every possible size of bike. Most consumers end up cutting 40-90mm off the extensions and the same or a bit more from the housing.
> 
> Put those Dura-Ace bits on your road bike. Aero doesn't care what kind of derailleur you have, I know you're a weight junkie on the F5. That's ~100g worth of f&r derailleurs.
> 
> ...


 Looks like were on the same page.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Zach, if you aren't on the B2B bandwagon yet, have Paul email or call me to get set up. It's a great tool for dealers! 
[email protected]
x 7774


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

wpcouch said:


> Zach, if you aren't on the B2B bandwagon yet, have Paul email or call me to get set up. It's a great tool for dealers!
> [email protected]
> x 7774


Thats a great idea, I'll run it by him but it may take several months for him to get to it(high levels of sarcasm). 

I'm still waiting for them to get my EP form printed out for me to sign and fax back to you guys. Ralph was supposed to email me a copy to print out and fax back but it never came through. Today they acknowledged reading the form in their email but they didnt have time to print it out....(?????????????). 

Any chance you guys are coming to Lake Placid Ironman this year? I'll be wrenching for Logan and a few others.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

So in an effort to save a few bucks I've decided to skip the dura-ace bits and ttr3 wheels by getting the B16. Plans are to customize anyways so why spend the extra now. Hopefully stock levels are high enough in my size to get the EP approved. Finding out in a few minutes.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Got some handbuilt 88 tubbies on my mind. Ordered hubs today!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> So in an effort to save a few bucks I've decided to skip the dura-ace bits and ttr3 wheels by getting the B16. Plans are to customize anyways so why spend the extra now. Hopefully stock levels are high enough in my size to get the EP approved. Finding out in a few minutes.


Very nice write up of the B16 over at Tri-sports.com. Impressive bike!

Link is here: http://university.tri-sports.com/2010/06/29/2011-felt-b16/


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Very nice write up of the B16 over at Tri-sports.com. Impressive bike!
> 
> Link is here: http://university.tri-sports.com/2010/06/29/2011-felt-b16/


Unfortunately I will not be getting this bike anymore. The shop and I couldn't see eye to eye on how long it takes or how to print out an EP form. I requested my money to be refunded 2 weeks after ordering the bike because I was tired of being dicked around with a new excuse everyday as to why they didnt have my form printed out to sign. I don't like being told that they had time to read the email but didnt have time to click print or, 1 week after being told that, that he doesnt know how to print out an attachment, or my wife has the email talk to her or no, I forwarded it to paul. Get the idea.... I sure did and as of today I will no longer be an employee of this shop. I have no patience for BS in my life. I am however building a TT bike but it isnt a Felt. No reflection on the brand; just a reflection on some BS treatment from the shop. I still love my F5 .


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow that sucks Zach. I'm fortunate enough to work for a shop owner who appreciates his employees. I dont even see what's so difficult, after looking at the EP form, shop owner just has to sign and send off to felt. 

B16 is definitely a nice bike. What have you decided on?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> Unfortunately I will not be getting this bike anymore. The shop and I couldn't see eye to eye on how long it takes or how to print out an EP form. I requested my money to be refunded 2 weeks after ordering the bike because I was tired of being dicked around with a new excuse everyday as to why they didnt have my form printed out to sign. I don't like being told that they had time to read the email but didnt have time to click print or, 1 week after being told that, that he doesnt know how to print out an attachment, or my wife has the email talk to her or no, I forwarded it to paul. Get the idea.... I sure did and as of today I will no longer be an employee of this shop. I have no patience for BS in my life. I am however building a TT bike but it isnt a Felt. No reflection on the brand; just a reflection on some BS treatment from the shop. I still love my F5 .


Crap! That sucks big time. I got the impression in the past that your quest to get your F5 was harder than it had to because of the shop as well, and you had to manage your some of your own fork recall paperwork directly with Felt as well, if I remember correctly. Sure, availability of a sufficient number of bikes with it being an EP didn't help, but if I remember correctly, this wasn't helped by the shops seeming inability to follow through in the communication area. Sorry to hear that it has come to this, but I certainly understand. Life is too short to deal with people who just don't give a damn.

And, speaking of the F5, there is a very nice writeup of the F5 in this month's Bicycling, page 96. You were absolutely right in your earliest reviews of the F5: It's a great bike, and, as you predicted, it received a very favorable review!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Crap! That sucks big time. I got the impression in the past that your quest to get your F5 was harder than it had to because of the shop as well, and you had to manage your some of your own fork recall paperwork directly with Felt as well, if I remember correctly. Sure, availability of a sufficient number of bikes with it being an EP didn't help, but if I remember correctly, this wasn't helped by the shops seeming inability to follow through in the communication area. Sorry to hear that it has come to this, but I certainly understand. Life is too short to deal with people who just don't give a damn.
> 
> And, speaking of the F5, there is a very nice writeup of the F5 in this month's Bicycling, page 96. You were absolutely right in your earliest reviews of the F5: It's a great bike, and, as you predicted, it received a very favorable review!


The F5 was the same type of situation. Stock levels were fine initially when the order was originally placed by me. There have been many others for me(ie: 3T h-bars=2 months wait) as well as other people who frequent the shop but at that time I didnt have much of a choice as it was my only job while I was in school so I dealt with it. Not the case now. I managed ALL my own situations w/ my Felt. I gave the shop 2 months to get me a fork, 1 month for headset bearings. List goes on and I still have 1 unresolved issue that Im probably going to have to go to another shop to get resolved. Going on 2 months now for a hydraulic hose nipple for my rockshox reverb seatpost(anyone else out there that can get one I'd appreciate it ASAP).

I still have the same impression of my F5 as I did last year. I am going to have to read that article. Thanks Don.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> The F5 was the same type of situation. Stock levels were fine initially when the order was originally placed by me. There have been many others for me(ie: 3T h-bars=2 months wait) as well as other people who frequent the shop but at that time I didnt have much of a choice as it was my only job while I was in school so I dealt with it. Not the case now. I managed ALL my own situations w/ my Felt. I gave the shop 2 months to get me a fork, 1 month for headset bearings. List goes on and I still have 1 unresolved issue that Im probably going to have to go to another shop to get resolved. Going on 2 months now for a hydraulic hose nipple for my rockshox reverb seatpost(anyone else out there that can get one I'd appreciate it ASAP).
> 
> I still have the same impression of my F5 as I did last year. I am going to have to read that article. Thanks Don.


I'll see What I can do on the reverb nipple.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

pumaking said:


> I'll see What I can do on the reverb nipple.


 Much appreciated.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Got a picture of exactly what needs to be replaced? I might have to send them pics for replacement.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

pumaking said:


> Got a picture of exactly what needs to be replaced? I might have to send them pics for replacement.


 I dont. I can try to describe it for you. On the head of the post is a screw in hose barb that the hydraulic hose connects to. the barb snapped off at the wrench flats so that the hose cannot be connected.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

pumaking said:


> Wow that sucks Zach. I'm fortunate enough to work for a shop owner who appreciates his employees. I dont even see what's so difficult, after looking at the EP form, shop owner just has to sign and send off to felt.


Cant sign something that you dont know how to print out............baffles me still.



pumaking said:


> B16 is definitely a nice bike. What have you decided on?


A Planet X Exocet frameset that I got a great deal on. It was a deal I couldn't pass up so thats what I'll be building.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

So, I know its not a Felt but heres a partial build list for anyone thats interested.

Planet X Exocet frame, fork, seatpost and headset 
Planet X team sl stem 90mm
Vision Trimax team sl semi integrated aerobars 42cm
Microshift Arsis white F&R derailleurs
FSA K-Force light bb30 175mm 53/39*(taken from my F5-replacing w/ 6700 crankset and enduro bb30 adapters OR vice versa)
Shimano 5700 12-25 cassette
Shimano TT78 brake levers

Custom built wheels(kinlin xr300's w/ superlight novatec hubs) Trying to decide on sapim cx-ray or DT aerolite spokes, maybe just sell these items and use my AM Classics to train on.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> So, I know its not a Felt but heres a partial build list for anyone thats interested.
> 
> Planet X Exocet frame, fork, seatpost and headset
> Planet X team sl stem 90mm
> ...


Interesting build, especially the Microshift derailleurs. These have been getting some solid reviews.

BTW, I vote sapim cx-ray. These are a thing of beauty and just disappear at speed (which is actually a little disconcerting at first!).

What color is the frame?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Zach, just a little suggestion, have you looked into Token Products? http://www.tokenproducts.com they're the ones who make the microshift products but it's possible they might be cheaper.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

pumaking said:


> Hey Zach, just a little suggestion, have you looked into Token Products? http://www.tokenproducts.com they're the ones who make the microshift products but it's possible they might be cheaper.


 I have and like most of the stuff they make. I already have the derailleurs though so I'll use those. I will most likely be opening some accounts on my own while I gear up for building bikes.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Interesting build, especially the Microshift derailleurs. These have been getting some solid reviews.


I dont mind trying some new stuff out. Reviews are solid and the product looks like its going to hold up well.



Don4 said:


> BTW, I vote sapim cx-ray. These are a thing of beauty and just disappear at speed (which is actually a little disconcerting at first!).


Im am also leaning heavily towards Sapim CX-Ray's. Black spokes w/ what color nipples????



Don4 said:


> What color is the frame?


Ha, I dont know yet what color it will end up! Plan is BoB right now for a dark stealthy look and initial build up. But....I was also thinking about creating a 3k carbon & black finish with steel colored tribal graphics that are almost ghost faded. Thoughts, Ideas, Images are all welcome. I like input.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> I dont mind trying some new stuff out. Reviews are solid and the product looks like its going to hold up well.
> 
> 
> Im am also leaning heavily towards Sapim CX-Ray's. Black spokes w/ what color nipples????
> ...


Ok, so let's see. We've got black spokes, a frame that seems to be trending towards some variation on black, with accent colors, WHITE derailleurs (I need those to glow in the dark, too). I'm guessing the kinlin xr300's will be in black.... What color are the hubs?

Going with what I know now I'm going to vote for red nipples. Inspired by the Dura Ace rims on the 2010 F1, I ended up having my DT Swiss wheels built up with red nipples. They look nice at rest, and especially spinning in the sunlight, like on today's 48.3 mile ride (BTW, I've got like 4 pictures to post on the 1 photo, 1 line, no whining thread, if I can ever get the pics off my wife's camera!).

I vote, blind, for red nipples, but if you go for something fancy in the way of hub color, I reserve the right to change my vote!

Oh, and when you mentioned you are thinking of going 3k carbon and black with tribal accents in silver, ghosted, I immediately though of my mother-in-law's Trek Madone with the Livestrong paint job! Ghosted graphics, on a black background, and if Livestrong doesn't qualify as a "tribe", I'm not sure what does!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Ok, so let's see. We've got black spokes, a frame that seems to be trending towards some variation on black, with accent colors, WHITE derailleurs (I need those to glow in the dark, too). I'm guessing the kinlin xr300's will be in black.... What color are the hubs?
> 
> Going with what I know now I'm going to vote for red nipples. Inspired by the Dura Ace rims on the 2010 F1, I ended up having my DT Swiss wheels built up with red nipples. They look nice at rest, and especially spinning in the sunlight, like on today's 48.3 mile ride (BTW, I've got like 4 pictures to post on the 1 photo, 1 line, no whining thread, if I can ever get the pics off my wife's camera!).
> 
> ...


 3K Carbon frame(right now)
Black H-bars w/ white graphics
Black Stem
Black rims
Black Hubs
Black Spokes
White ders
3K cranks w/ red/white accent stripes
Black saddle
Black bar tape
black shifters......................................................I like the idea of red nipples.

Paint will happen over the winter.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> 3K Carbon frame(right now)
> Black H-bars w/ white graphics
> Black Stem
> Black rims
> ...


That will be stealthy. With just a few splashes of white and red to relieve the black. Nice. With that scheme I definitely like the red spoke nipples. Stealthy, and just a little bit sinister.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a crappy cell phone picture.
View attachment 235052


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Starting to look a little more like a bike. Had to modify the Vision bars to run cables 95% internally to the Dura Ace levers. More parts coming in everyday! I also have to sell my rims and hubs. If anyone is interested PM me. Will also consider trades for a crankset.
View attachment 235273


Haven't worked on this bike in a while and looked at it today when I got home. I think this weekend I'll work a bit more on it. 

Build list so far:
Planet X exocet frame / fork
Planet X team sl stem 90
Vision trimax integrated bars
Dura ace 7900 shifters
Dura ace 7800 brake levers 
Fizik antares saddle
FSA BB30 adapter
FSA Energy 53/39 175mm crank and BB
Microshift WHITE front derailleur
Microshift WHITE rear derailleur

will use my am classic wheels and ultegra cassette from my F5 when I ride this.

Still need a set of calipers then its done. Thats not the Energy crankset in the picture but its similar. Seat is slammed all the way down for now. Stem has now been placed in a negative rise position.

View attachment 236681


----------



## eliottjones (Mar 22, 2008)

*Felt DA 2010 bottom bracket failure*

Don't know exactly where to post this, but I am interested in whether anybody else has had a problem with their TT bottom bracket shell de-bonding and coming out. This is on my Garmin version DA that has very little mileage. SuperDave, do you have any ideas? I am sending the frame to Rudy there at Felt to see if it can be repaired, but this seems like a significant quality issue in the original manufacturing process.

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

eliottjones said:


> Don't know exactly where to post this, but I am interested in whether anybody else has had a problem with their TT bottom bracket shell de-bonding and coming out. This is on my Garmin version DA that has very little mileage. SuperDave, do you have any ideas? I am sending the frame to Rudy there at Felt to see if it can be repaired, but this seems like a significant quality issue in the original manufacturing process.
> 
> Thanks!


That is not a production bicycle. Often times our professional teams and athletes use prototype and pre-production frames. One example is the Garmin TT frames used last year, they all had threaded BB shells, not carbon BB30 shells so they could use their sponsors Dura-Ace BBs. These alloy threaded shells have a different structure and bond surface area than the BB30 shells.

I hope Rudy has a solution for you.


-SD


----------



## eliottjones (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, okay, just to be clear, it's not the new 2011 form factor but the previous one, so maybe it's a 2009 vintage team frame. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Decided to do a little more work on my build. Heres some pictures.

FSA Mega EXO BB installed with help from an FSA BB30 adapter sleeve









FSA Energy Crankset 53/39 175mm (really like this crank for some reason)









And here it is as it hangs patiently awaiting brake calipers, steerer trimming and bar tape


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Bike is for sale if anyones interested. You can also find on ebay. Need some extra cash to help with my home purchase.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

sold locally.


----------

